# To Eat or Not to Eat...



## zenmaldita (Jun 6, 2018)

*SO UM...*
While discussing the RP with my players we have stumbled upon these...

_"So what meat are we allowed to eat? We had a lamb player, a deer NPC, a cow NPC..."etc.
"Thank god no one has made a fish character yet - we can still enjoy lobster, salmon, tuna, crabs, shrimp..."
"There's pasta..."
"WHERE DOES THE CHEESE COME FROM?!"
"Can you make cheese from...soy milk? almond milk?"
"*Are furries secretly vegans*?!"
"To the veggies we go!"
"We don't have a pig character. We can eat pork!"
"We have a pig-fursona forumer..."
"I have a friend who has a bird character joining next season...so eggs is off the menu."
"What about specific types of birds....chickens???"
"Wouldn't that give other bird characters some sort of existential crisis? Where do we draw the line?!"_​
My question is to you dear furries is, what's in your character's diet? Or you're not at all disturbed cos you have a herbivore character and carnivores can just die out? =))))


----------



## Dreva (Jun 6, 2018)

Thank god, my fursona is a carnivore and also apex predator, so I guess I'd eat anything edible within range. 

But of course, I'd keep my manner to not eating a species in front of its living kin be it ferals or anthros.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 6, 2018)

I don't have a character. 

In real life I'm a vegetarian. C:


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 6, 2018)

Cats are carnivores, so Tyll'a does eat meat.  His favorite food is a specific kind of bird (dodo in the original version), which his bird friend Nightstar doesn't mind him eating in front of her.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 6, 2018)

Supposed to be grass but is almost exclusively fast food and junk food.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 6, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Supposed to be grass but is almost exclusively fast food and junk food.


but aren't you a....wolf?


----------



## Dongding (Jun 6, 2018)

I traded my ratty old wolf suit for W.O.L.F. mercenary space duds. It's hanging up in my space-closet. I'm a space-sheep now!


----------



## Folhester (Jun 6, 2018)

That's precisely the question that couldn't leave my mind when I watched Zootopia. I expected an explanation about the predators' diet til the very end of the credits  It still haunts me at nights.

My best guess is that anthros are different than pure feral animals, the same way humans and monkeys are very distant yet physically similar cousins (which doesn't keep some population from eating said monkeys)


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 6, 2018)

Folhester said:


> That's precisely the question that couldn't leave my mind when I watched Zootopia. I expected an explanation about the predators' diet til the very end of the credits  It still haunts me at nights.
> 
> My best guess is that anthros are different than pure feral animals, the same way humans and monkeys are very distant yet physically similar cousins (which doesn't keep some population from eating said monkeys)


AH that's right...there are *still *feral animals.

yes yes...good.
maybe I could design a new feral species specifically for meat :U cos for the love of all that is good I cannot bear to have my chars eat ferals that look like them somewhat xD


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 6, 2018)

Bamboos

Especially those thick juicy bamboos where if you suck the tip hard enough some delicious fluids cumes out.

Bamboos also have those holes and I normally stick my tongue in and lap it all up.

I love my bamboos so much I would rub it all over my body like a bear scratching his back with a tree

V:


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 6, 2018)

Everything, really. From fish to a good steak with mashed potatoes to a delicious hamburger with extra fries.


----------



## Dreva (Jun 6, 2018)

I have this question. If I ever in my RP mentioned eating a species related to your fursona, would you people feel offended?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 6, 2018)

My sona eats mostly fruits and fries.


----------



## Norros_ (Jun 6, 2018)

I think our herbivores friends should accept this cold, cruel world of carnivores and adapt


----------



## Pompadork (Jun 6, 2018)

Yknow one of his biggest fears is becoming a burger but that’s implying that he lives in some fucked up universe where that just might be a thing that happens. 8(


----------



## Folhester (Jun 6, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> maybe I could design a new feral species specifically for meat :U cos for the love of all that is good I cannot bear to have my chars eat ferals that look like them somewhat xD



Don't make it cute, otherwise people might want to make an anthro OC out of your species 
INFINITE LOOP!


----------



## Simo (Jun 6, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> Yknow one of his biggest fears is becoming a burger but that’s implying that he lives in some fucked up universe where that just might be a thing that happens. 8(



Or perhaps just as bad, having your fursona work at McDonald's. 

~

Let's see: in my RPs, Simo, as a skunk and an omnivore tends to be a bit of gourmet in his later years, and a bit desperate to eat anything in his earlier adventures. And so while his favorite food is watermelon, he has made things like deep-fried field mice with a spicy-Thai dipping sauce, for a certain fox guest, as well as rabbit stew, pheasant with a blackberry-sage reduction and a side of Yukon gold potatoes and shallots. He loves to cook, and just kind of glosses over the 'feral' animals that might crop up, as if it's just normal to eat them. 

Then again, all my RPs have been with: foxes, wolves, skunks and dragons. Oh...and one horse. He didn't care for my field mice dish, and insisted on a fancy salad, and an apple.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 6, 2018)

Horses are so full of themselves. Just eat the field mouse. Gosh!


----------



## Simo (Jun 6, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Horses are so full of themselves. Just eat the field mouse. Gosh!



I know! And I even made them so you could use the tails, as dipping sticks. Horses, these days!


----------



## Simo (Jun 6, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I traded my ratty old wolf suit for W.O.L.F. mercenary space duds. It's hanging up in my space-closet. I'm a space-sheep now!



Oh, wow, so you're a space sheep now! Cadet, or advanced?


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 6, 2018)

Folhester said:


> Don't make it cute, otherwise people might want to make an anthro OC out of your species
> INFINITE LOOP!




 

I hope they;re not too cute D:


----------



## Dongding (Jun 6, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oh, wow, so you're a space sheep now! Cadet, or advanced?


Freelance smuggler. Technically part of the W.O.L.F. Mercenary group. Still a sheep in wolf's clothing :3


----------



## Simo (Jun 6, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Freelance smuggler. Technically part of the W.O.L.F. Mercenary group. Still a sheep in wolf's clothing :3



Sounds fun! Do you eat that dehydrated space food? I'm doing a space skunk RP, actually, with another skunk. Space must be the new, cool thing!


----------



## Ginza (Jun 6, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> View attachment 33641
> 
> I hope they;re not too cute D:



But... they are cute qwq 

Especially the horse ostritch


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 6, 2018)

Ginza said:


> But... they are cute qwq
> 
> Especially the horse ostritch


that horse-ostrich leg is gonna be a feast :Y


----------



## Dongding (Jun 6, 2018)

Simo said:


> Sounds fun! Do you eat that dehydrated space food? I'm doing a space skunk RP, actually, with another skunk. Space must be the new, cool thing!


Sending a PM! :3


----------



## Ginza (Jun 6, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> that horse-ostrich leg is gonna be a feast :Y



:<


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jun 6, 2018)

I guess if there are ferals then I'll keep eating meat and if not...


I'm F@#$ED!


----------



## Rant (Jun 6, 2018)

Simo said:


> Or perhaps just as bad, having your fursona work at McDonald's.
> 
> ~
> 
> ...


I want you to cook for me!


----------



## Rant (Jun 6, 2018)

As a dragon, honestly anything smaller then me is on the menu but mostly seafood based diet. Tuna and pizza are number one!


----------



## Summer (Jun 6, 2018)

The way I see it, at least some some carnivore and omnivore furries/scalies etc would become voluntary ethical veg*ns using special supplements to meet their nutritional needs and others would adapt some kind of ethical type of carnivorism such as lab grown flesh.


----------



## Aibiki (Jun 6, 2018)

Folhester said:


> That's precisely the question that couldn't leave my mind when I watched Zootopia. I expected an explanation about the predators' diet til the very end of the credits  It still haunts me at nights.
> 
> My best guess is that anthros are different than pure feral animals, the same way humans and monkeys are very distant yet physically similar cousins (which doesn't keep some population from eating said monkeys)


I could have sworn something like the Art Book for the movie or maybe one of the shorts about how the world was made mentioned the meats (for things like burgers) were bug based. I'll have to go look for it.

Edit: found it 




Also to answer the thread: No fursona (yet?), but most of my characters are omnivores. The one in my pfp has a bigger draw to berries/high hydration since part of his biology is being a medium for plants to grow.


----------



## Folhester (Jun 6, 2018)

Aibiki said:


> I could have sworn something like the Art Book for the movie or maybe one of the shorts about how the world was made mentioned the meats (for things like burgers) were bug based. I'll have to go look for it.
> 
> Edit: found it
> 
> ...


Oh my, I can finally sleep in peace!!


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 6, 2018)

Aibiki said:


> I could have sworn something like the Art Book for the movie or maybe one of the shorts about how the world was made mentioned the meats (for things like burgers) were bug based. I'll have to go look for it.
> 
> Edit: found it
> 
> ...


TIMON AND PUMBA WERE RIGHT ALL ALONG


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 6, 2018)

Liquefied insides, alternatives few and far between.



Aibiki said:


> I could have sworn something like the Art Book for the movie or maybe one of the shorts about how the world was made mentioned the meats (for things like burgers) were bug based. I'll have to go look for it.
> 
> Edit: found it
> 
> ...



brb boycotting disney


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 6, 2018)

Had to think of something like this in regards to one of my own roleplays - I attempted to press the notion that the characters were technically omnivorous, but the other participants' characters stuck pretty strictly to their respective animal's diets (well, aside from the otter being a fan of very overloaded cappucinos).

As for my own fursona?  Technically omnivorous, but heavily leaning more towards the carnivore side of things.


----------



## Mayflower (Jun 7, 2018)

It's a subject I honestly tend to avoid thinking too much about. I don't really like the idea of anthro characters and feral animals of the same species in the same world. I know it might seem silly, but there's just something about that I find a awkward and wrong. 
With that said, I think it would make sense for my fursona to be a vegetarian anyway.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 7, 2018)

Constance said:


> It's a subject I honestly tend to avoid thinking too much about. I don't really like the idea of anthro characters and feral animals of the same species in the same world. I know it might seem silly, but there's just something about that I find a awkward and wrong.
> With that said, I think it would make sense for my fursona to be a vegetarian anyway.


I'm making fictional meat for that reason


zenmaldita said:


> View attachment 33641
> I hope they;re not too cute D:


----------



## Skychickens (Jun 14, 2018)

I usually either make a new species or say that “feral” animals are up to eating. 

For my sona, they eat rabbit and duck and peanut butter. Okay they eat more meat but those are their favorites. Aaand they avoid questions about how they get their food.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 14, 2018)

I would think in most scenarios, they would make vegan meat products that still tasted the same but without any animals being harmed in the making. That way you can go out for a burger without upsetting any bovines.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 14, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I would think in most scenarios, they would make vegan meat products that still tasted the same but without any animals being harmed in the making. That way you can go out for a burger without upsetting any bovines.


That’s what I think too.


----------



## Yantiskra (Jun 14, 2018)

My characters are mostly carnivores and I like RPing the bloody hunt. Though there is a vegetarian and a planet of felines who eat rocks. Becuase they're inorganic cats.
But basically, my OCs eat everything that moves or even doesn't xD


----------



## Gryffe (Jun 15, 2018)

JUST FEAST ON ANYTHING AND EVERYTHING !!






More seriously though... I never actually stop to think about the issue, so I'm going to be lazy and say that my rabbit sona has the same diet as me. She heavily dislikes anything that's not meat or cereal based. And if you ask me why a rabbit eat meat, I'll answer you that rabbit usually don't walk around on two legs :c

PS : for all of you plant sona out there, remember that photosynthesis is highly inefficient and cannot scientifically sustain anything that's burning more calories than its base metabolism. So if you want yours to do anything at all, they'll need a complementary food source, be it meat or vegetables. Let that sink in


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 15, 2018)

Gryffe said:


> for all of you plant sona out there


there are plant sonas?!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 15, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> there are plant sonas?!



Some time ago I remember there was a guy who had a "bacteria sona". Seems like people in this fandom like to throw in some human characteristics into whatever and call it a "fursona".

I guess I should make a fursona out of my favorite coffee cup.


----------



## Gryffe (Jun 15, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> there are plant sonas?!



Ever since Plants vs Zombies ? Of course there are. They're pretty neat too - if you can come up with a good design, which is HARD.



Rimna said:


> Some time ago I remember there was a guy who had a "bacteria sona". Seems like people in this fandom like to throw in some human characteristics into whatever and call it a "fursona".
> 
> I guess I should make a fursona out of my favorite coffee cup.



Actually, I'm sure you can make a super cute mascot out of a coffee cup. It's round and we're familiar with it. The golden rule of mascots says you can make one out of ANYTHING that fills these two criterias.


----------



## Inkblooded (Jun 15, 2018)

my fursona eats meat and sweets and sometimes fruit
(fuck vegetals)

he's an alien so he doesn't have to worry about the moral and legal implications of eating typical furry species. not that he would care anyway. he needs to survive.


----------



## Tangerine (Jul 8, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *SO UM...*
> While discussing the RP with my players we have stumbled upon these...
> 
> _"So what meat are we allowed to eat? We had a lamb player, a deer NPC, a cow NPC..."etc.
> ...


I imagine that my character lives in a universe nearly identical to this one, except more unrealistic and absurd (similar to a world that you would see in a comedic slice of life anime). Everyone is an anthropomorphic animal, but feral versions of these same animals exist and are treated the same way we would treat them. Anthros tend to eat the same things humans do, even if it can sometimes make them sick (E.G: a goat may vomit if they eat steak), and overall they're pretty much like us. Though I think it may be a bit taboo to eat pork whilst out on a date with a pig. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## David Drake (Jul 8, 2018)

I just kind of think of anthros as a group of fantasy races and non-anthro animals still exist in the capacity they exist now. Evolution!


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 9, 2018)

Hmmm. That's a good question. Perhaps the fursonas eat something like the real-life pet foods? Where could it be processed food to eat or drink?


----------



## Folhester (Jul 9, 2018)

A bit off-topic, but ever since you showed your original cattle species, @zenmaldita , I couldn't help but wonder...
In your furry world, do some wolves and cats secretly feel like they really are horstriches and boacowphants? And reunite in cons dressed in suits depicting their sonas? Despite the obvious disdain of others?
*Are furry furries a thing??*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 9, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Hmmm. That's a good question. Perhaps the fursonas eat something like the real-life pet foods? Where could it be processed food to eat or drink?



Hoo boy, that reminded me...

That earlier roleplay I mentioned above?  Kibble- and pellet-type foods exist in it, but they're rarely eaten because they pretty much have the same reputation as the worse end of military rations.  They're also... not as varied as they probably should be with the variety of species out there, and some (usually the carnivores) won't touch them even in emergencies.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jul 9, 2018)

Folhester said:


> A bit off-topic, but ever since you showed your original cattle species, @zenmaldita , I couldn't help but wonder...
> In your furry world, do some wolves and cats secretly feel like they really are horstriches and boacowphants? And reunite in cons dressed in suits depicting their sonas? Despite the obvious disdain of others?
> *Are furry furries a thing??*


lets not go that deep my friend *throws you a swim ring*


----------



## zenmaldita (Jul 9, 2018)

FrostyTheDragon said:


> Hoo boy, that reminded me...
> 
> That earlier roleplay I mentioned above?  Kibble- and pellet-type foods exist in it, but they're rarely eaten because they pretty much have the same reputation as the worse end of military rations.  They're also... not as varied as they probably should be with the variety of species out there, and some (usually the carnivores) won't touch them even in emergencies.


kibble-based military rations is a solid concept!!!

I proclaim that one as fandom canon ) ---as if I have any right to do so--


----------



## zenmaldita (Jul 10, 2018)

and blocked! moving on =)


----------



## Pinky (Jul 12, 2018)

My friend and I joked about the meat in our RPs being from failed/forgotten fursonas and OCs.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 12, 2018)

Pinky said:


> My friend and I joked about the meat in our RPs being from failed/forgotten fursonas and OCs.


Lol, wow.


----------



## Murphy (Jul 12, 2018)

I’ve never thought of that.  Mur is a carnivore so I’m guessing “every man for himself” rules apply but I guess that wouldn’t answer for things like restaurants or mass food production. Maybe I’ll apply BoJack Horseman rules where species like chickens raise themselves as feeders and they’re more  “feral” than normal chickens. But it’s a fucked up, hush-hush sort of industry. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 13, 2018)

I just say "by the magic of fictional writing" and choose not to acknowledge that meat has to come from somewhere; It's just one of the things you avoid. Like if you were to ask me how I would fit my 50 pounds of giant tails into a car to drive; it just works, don't question it: "magic".


----------



## Murphy (Jul 13, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> Yup, I already ran across this particular conundrum a long time ago.
> 
> I wasn't about to go the Bojack Horseman or Zootopia routes, or try to find some other weird logical workaround of dubious feasibility regarding the "food chain problem". It probably would have just been too weird, at odds with the setting, and distracting to any potential future readers.
> 
> So I decided to just go the simple route and have my story world (basically our world with a historical setting) populated exclusively by anthro canids of various sorts in place of humans, while everything else just stays a regular animal.


“Suspension of disbelief”  is a good way to put that!


----------



## zenmaldita (Jul 13, 2018)

Pinky said:


> My friend and I joked about the meat in our RPs being from failed/forgotten fursonas and OCs.


THAT IS DARK M'FRIEND.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Aug 10, 2018)

I sorta place my Sona in a world where certain species became anthro while others remained feral.


----------

